# Educating The Neighbours.



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm pretty sure I'm not alone with this one but I'm working on the assumption that we "detailers", whether professionals or not, mostly have corrected, sealed and waxed cars, and an array of formulated products for fancy washing. 

Do you wince when you see your neighbours washing their cars with one bucket and a Halfrauds sponge? Do you look at the abscence of any beading on their bonnets as you walk past after a downpour? Or, do you grimace at a neighbour's expensive car with £2-3k of factory alloys all mucked in months' of brake dust? Well I do, because I really do believe in all this detailing malarkey PLUS a car is a damn expensive thing! I have things inside my house worth far less than my car outside which, are all clean and looked after. Christ, my coffee table is cared for as are my bedside rugs. So my car is a no-brainer!!!

Over the years my detailing skills have grown to pro standard, as it has with most of us, and gradually my neighbours/friends have taken interest. Not from anything I've said necessarily, but just the loudness of my car's pop (pun, thanks lol). My car reflects like a mirror (note the avatar of my roof), and we see fellows of DW with mirror finished cars all day long and we understand the work involved. For us it's kinda normal. Say you've got your buddy in the car and it's raining, and, thanks to "rain X" or some-such product, the rain is flying up the screen giving the rain sensors hardly any work to do and saving wear and tear on windscreen wipers (wipers, btw, which need some ingenious reinvention because they're all crap). And they comment on the flying rain, and we explain, teach, and some of them copy these tips n tricks. 

I have a circle of neighbours who, through my geeky detailing faff, follow suit. Various suppliers have new customers, cars are cleaner etc etc. but how many 1 bucket n sponge ppl have said to you, "gave my car a good clean at the weekend" and you think...."did you really?". Coz you know 100% that they think snow foam is Mr. Frosty doing the dishes and using an 'artists paint brush' to clean the nooks, is well...unnecessary? NO IT'S NOT!!! Lol.

I'm actually proud that when I've finished "cleaning" my car I could eat my dinner off it - except the knife and fork would scratch the paintwork: otherwise.....ummmm, yuh!!!

I'm proud of my skills and I thank all of you, guys like "us" here and elsewhere who over the years have helped me get to this level, where every day is a school day in the geeky, anally retentive world that detailing is. Things change all the time and we all learn and support each other, AND an industry which is still quite niche in the UK - and why SEMA haven't been here....yet (according to the last Florida SEMA)...coz we'd all be there. I reckon it'd rival a cup final match in our world lol.

Don't think me up my own butt, I inted to speak the truth, echo your own lifestyles and make you giggle n smile, and, I address this to ALL of us, giving a crap about something expensive and worth treasuring ... a car. Our "wives" (and husbands to the detailing girls amount us) might envy/mock our car-love, but ... "My partners' car is considerably cleaner than yours" is written all over their faces when we park up.

Spread the word and do make me feel less uncomfortable in this sharing by adding any funny anecdotes from your day-to-day friends and neighbours exchanges which I know you've all had.

M


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice post but for me I have no interest in what others do personally

Over the last ten years I have done this as a hobby, I have done this professionally (Shinearama ) and now I do this to my own car only as I get time as career gives me little time to get to worried ( thank god for coatings ) about it.

What others cleaning techniques are neither offends me or makes me want to 'show them the error' of the way the clean in any way

Plenty will be with you though mate I'm sure


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Ive had a couple of neighbors ask why/what im doing when sorting the van or car out.

If i start to go into detail i see their eyes glaze over and its a lost cause

My near neighbor thinks because he paid £300 to VW for a "protection" coat thats it for life ( you should see the swirls  in it) i tend not to bother now it just seems like hard work


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

richardr said:


> Ive had a couple of neighbors ask why/what im doing when sorting the van or car out.
> 
> If i start to go into detail i see their eyes glaze over and its a lost cause
> 
> My near neighbor thinks because he paid £300 to VW for a "protection" coat thats it for life ( you should see the swirls  in it) i tend not to bother now it just seems like hard work


Yes, I know that glazed expression, lol. I tell if asked, and carry on if they're interested!

I usually by ex demo cars, and tell the dealer to give it to me 'as is' and ditch any such options such as "weather gaurd" or the 'workshop' "valet" the car.

Live and let live, indeed but...doesn't stop me thinking what a mess some people make lol.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

You have to try to have a balanced view of life and understand that the thing that you are obsessed with is not that important to them.

If they see a car, however expensive, as just a means of transport or a temporary style object that they can afford to let deteriorate over three years, then that's their right.

There are plenty of medium to high earners who have a car that they think is the correct car to be seen in for their status and they really don't give a crap what condition the 911 / Range Rover is in when they trade it for a new one. Its not important to them.

They may well think you are weird because you don't spend all your time or money on clothes or holidays or concerts ?


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> You have to try to have a balanced view of life and understand that the thing that you are obsessed with is not that important to them.
> 
> If they see a car, however expensive, as just a means of transport or a temporary style object that they can afford to let deteriorate over three years, then that's their right.
> 
> ...


True, but I do all that crap too lol

All I'm saying is...what I said. More a thought/feeling shared here (one would hope) and far less of a verbal outcry!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Most of my neighbours use the £5 hand scratchomatics.


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

andystevens said:


> scratchomatics.


Excellent...PML


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Each to their own.

If they have no interest in spending hours on end cleaning their cars, that's their choice. 

If you go over to them and lecture them about their car cleaning skills, they will think you are condescending. 

If someone ever asks me a question, I'd do my best to offer any advice I could, but like with everything in life, I wouldn't go out my way to force my opinion on other people. 

I'd be angry if they came over to me and lectured me for other things in my life I don't do to their standard.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

'Educating The Neighbours'...... 

My neighbours name is Rita  :wave:.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of my neighbours don't care about their cars and some have really nice expensive cars, and I feel sorry for the their cars lol. But as a car care enthusiast it makes me feel good when I get nice comments about how damn good my car looks after a good detailing session.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Imagine if you had a neighbour who had a truly immaculate garden and was constantly out there fussing over every weed and mowing the lawn twice a week.

You would probably think "Oh well, that's their thing and it makes them happy."

They then start to gravitate towards you apparently for no other reason than to give you unwanted hints and tips on how you could make your garden so much better....


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Just let them get on with it.
If they wanted it done they would ask wouldnt they.
Im not that hard up for work that i have to go and tout the neighbours up LOL anyone that is is doing something wrong.
To add to that your car OBVIOUSLY doesnt look as apealing to everyone else or else they would be smashing your door down to get you to do theirs.LOL


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Some really good points being mentioned. 

The way I see it, I like making cars look the best they can look.... wether its an e-class merc or the mrs's fiesta. If a neighour expresses a genuine interest in what im doing then i'll gladly explain. Also if I can earn a few favours from them wanting their car done then great.. means I get to stay at home and do what I enjoy doing rather than going shopping with the biatch. I even had a carpet laid the other day in our spare room in exchange for a decent maintenance wash..... I also get free guinness at our local for looking after the lanlords two cars. 
For me it's how the world works, you scratch my back, i'll scratch yours and if I know I can do something nice for someone (ie someone that can't afford to or not able to clean their car) then great, I can use my products/skills for a good cause.
I'd never push my opinions on anyone or lectre them on how to clean their car etc but if I think someone could benefit from my limited knowledge and they are genuinly interested..... i'm all for it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Quite an 'intimidating' motor he has though tbf


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

My neighbour cleans his car with a broom and a bucket of water (I've no idea whats in the water). I just leave him to it.
Another probably thinks I'm a bit weird as he walks past me every Sunday (while I'm cleaning the car) and just mumbles something about me cleaning the car AGAIN and a dog wouldn't be cleaned as much!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Couldn't care less how my neighbours look after their cars.
I look after mine and my OHs and that's all that matters


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

I get annoyed with my neighbours comments:

"Washing your car again"
"You've only just washed it"
"How come your still washing your car"

I would rather be washing my car than sitting in the house watching TV


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Only neighbour I educated was next door's daughter. She asked, I helped and gave her some products. Not seen any effort since and she has a far nicer car now than she did then.

Help out the lads at work if they ask; it's a running joke that I'm a bit OTT but as we're all engineers it's accepted.

The only person I really want to educate in the hope that she'll listen is my Mrs. Having spent many maintenance hours and a 3-day machine polish on her car it would be pleasing if she listened and took care of it. I've come to the conclusion it'll never happen so I give it a fortnightly wash and a quick run over the interior. Any more and I'll just get disheartened!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Fastidious said:


> I get annoyed with my neighbours comments:
> 
> "Washing your car again"
> "You've only just washed it"
> ...


Or "You can do mine next" :lol:


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Or "You can do mine next" :lol:


I normally get....... "You're going to polish the paint off that thing one day!"


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

stumpy90 said:


> I normally get....... "You're going to polish the paint off that thing one day!"


To which one day I am going to go off on a very friendly but boring (in their opinion) explanation on paint thickness, guages, different compounds, pads etc...

An hour of that and they won't be saying it again :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Fastidious said:


> I would rather be washing my car than sitting in the house watching TV


They may be in the house hammering their missus and not just watching TV or they may be out doing something they enjoy which doesnt happen to be cleaning a car , hard as it is to understand but this is a minority hobby and not even close to the norm for the majority of the car owning population


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

R0B said:


> They may be in the house hammering their missus


Yeah but she might be a hippocrockapig


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

stumpy90 said:


> Yeah but she might be a hippocrockapig


If you prefer waxing a car to waxing a bird then you crack on...I'll go with the Hippocrockapig :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I'll get me coat


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Each to their own, I would not thank a neighbour power walker telling me how to walk better, or someone else tell me how much I need stripes in my grass or adding lime to the soil for 5% bigger peas....in fact I do like big peas....but other than that I would not like it!

I'm sure they've got many years more experience washing cars....and it's always worked for them.



trv8 said:


> 'Educating The Neighbours'......
> 
> My neighbours name is Rita  :wave:.


:lol::lol:



Geordieexile said:


> Only neighbour I educated was next door's daughter. She asked, I helped and gave her some products.....


So much potential!....So little delivered!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

R0B said:


> They may be in the house hammering their missus and not just watching TV or they may be out doing something they enjoy which doesnt happen to be cleaning a car , hard as it is to understand but this is a minority hobby and not even close to the norm for the majority of the car owning population


You are dead right fella, we are only a minority and I sometimes do wonder how many detailing enthusiast are around my neck of the woods.


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Quite an 'intimidating' motor he has though tbf


Flattered my other post made an impression :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

R0B said:


> If you prefer waxing a car to waxing a bird then you crack on...I'll go with the Hippocrockapig :thumb:


HippoCrockadillapig for the win here too!!!


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> I normally get....... "You're going to polish the paint off that thing one day!"


Guessing you don't actually "polish" your car more than maybe twice a year, so "neighbours" assume microfibre drying or a DS wipe is polishing. Which we do every week lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

TheMaestro said:


> Do you wince when you see your neighbours washing their cars with one bucket and a Halfrauds sponge?


Nope, because I'm that "neighbour' that uses a sponge and one bucket.... 

We all know the benefits of the 2bm, I just can't be arsed, nor do I have the time. And no, the car isn't scratched, nor swirled.

I'm the only one in my street that cleans their car(s). No one else in the street bothers. Get the usual comments off the neighbours, but, they know my job, and they know the car has to be clean.

Thankfully, the worst sarcastic neighbour has moved away. Much to the annoyance from the kids at Halloween as they have no one to torment now...:lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Must admit my car doesn't get the love these days as i just don't have the time or inclination if i am honest. I am renting a farm house so i literally wash it and the next time it foes anywhere it gets covered in [email protected]!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Flattered my other post made an impression :thumb:


:lol: Yeah missed opportunity there...so here's the remix


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

When I moved in my house i quickly noticed my neighbour cleans his car 2 x 3 times a week if its that bad - real nice guy, he was interested in what i was doing so asked a few questions, i just help him in and out if he wants help - sadly although he likes to keep his car tidy he has a poor technique and some odd ways of doing things which ends in swirls! . I recently did a full detail on his brand new car to get it protected ready for winter he was really chuffed wanted it done as he realised he does not clean it fully...after spending ages on it - the next week he's at it again...no pressure washer, one bucket....really old drying cloth rubbing all over it - inside it kills me but he's happy...let them get on with it!

I think the previous posts reference to gardening is a good point, my gardens dreadful as waiting to have it done - the same neighbours garden is immaculate and it must kill him to look at my garden everyday!!


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

Ha ha, indeed. This was my point, it kills you inside but "if that's what you wanna do, crack on", if they ask, help...if they don't then cool, I never suggested (despite some responses), that we detailers (or I) should be some kind of Spanish Inquisition.

A friend asked me to do the same thing your neighbour did, protect his new car. He asked, I did and he follows the correct wash regimen. But if he'd mucked up my hard work, a free favour, I'd have been gutted. Lol.

"Educating The Neighbours", when asked, yes. But not some compulsory school education. Lol. I don't care if someone neglects their alloys...as they're not mine lol. But we're becoming less of a minority than people think. SEMA feel we're worth a visit nowadays.

The gardening point, TOTALLY. The hell I will do a garden lol. But paying a gardener to keep it tidy costs me far less than paying detailers in a family of 5/6 cars since my daughters started driving 5/6/7 years ago.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

My neighbour over the road cracks me up. We moved here four months ago now, me and my girlfriend. I thoroughly clean my car weekly.

Onto the neighbour.
He has a Merc CLK on an 03 plate. He washes it more or less every day, he uses a sponge. He then goes for a drive and then wipes it over with a dirty rag (to us a chamois). 

One day I snowfoamed mine and he was intrigued as he thought I was painting the car (hilarious, bare in mind neighbour is at least 65) and got talking to him. I ended up giving him a handful of cleaning microfibres, a bottle of QD and some of my polish.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

F the neighbours is my policy


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

Kash-Jnr said:


> F the neighbours is my policy


Only if they're pretty :tumbleweed:


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Gardening VS Detailing/washing/cleaning

Judging by the amount of garden rubbish the old boy across the road from me puts out for council collection, he me must spend hours in his back garden and it must be immaculate. However, when I put in a planning application for a garage at my house, he opposes the application as he thinks I'm running a business. 

I'm am not running a business, but being a mechanic to trade and enjoy trying to have immaculately presented cars (IMO), I consequently do spend considerable time outside working and cleaning my own cars like most people here.

My point is, some people just don't get it!

In fact, out of the numerous letters of opposition to my extension/garage, only one person mentioned the fact that I do "detailing"! Well done fella - you even got the terminology correct, but your still a kn0b though.

Oh, and it costs me £8 to get a couple of guys to spend 10 to 15 minutes cutting my grass every couple of weeks over the summer months, including taking the cuttings away. Bargain!


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm feeling conscious of this myself lol. There's a point in the day when my family do the car shuffle and can cause a traffic jam for a few minutes (I prefer my car at the front lol lol) and my neighbour objected to me building a hard car port that required me to bolt a beam into his wall. So I erected a beam-lock "against" his wall within curtilage permissions - it was my Plan B when I approached them with Plan A lol. And, cheeky bugger, since I have the longest double width drive in the road on my side (other side is street parking), when my same neighbour asked if he could park his 2 cars in my drive so his builders - when fixing his flat roof - could park in his drive, and avoid parking permit charges for all, you can imagine my answer. 

It grew....day of his building works, his builders wanted access to his flat roof via my drive/garden.

Karma...RACK OFF fella.

I could easily be accused of running a business from my drive/home when I'm snowing/washing/drying five cars in one go lol. Two neighbours commented as such, I said, "I know, it's hard to tell they're the same blinking cars that are always here, when they're covered in foam!" And I believe I smirked and winked as I said it!

:wall:


----------

